# 1922 handguard screw needed



## JKE (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi,
Anyone know who might have a Browning 1922 handguard screw nut and cup?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Numrich would be my 1st stop

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/AutoPistols-35558/1922-34859.htm
Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yup, Numrich might be your only hope.


----------



## JKE (Apr 9, 2016)

Numrich are sold out. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JKE said:


> Numrich are sold out.
> Any other ideas?


If you know what one looks like. You'll probably have to have one made. Of course it all depends on the value of the gun and how complex the parts are regarding the machining costs. Or you might be able to find something similar that will work.


----------

